

Open Laundry API: connect your washing machine to the cloud - ethnt
http://openlaundryapi.org/

======
sudapl
This project was made on Polish hackathon called HackWAW in 24h, so it may
lack of some features, but feel free to add issues, fork and commit
<https://github.com/openlaundryapi> :)

